# Please critique!



## Shahayla (Oct 6, 2014)

Please critique our 2 year old male:
http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/shahayla/media/GSD2_zps868bd052.jpg.html?filters[user]=141570833&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1
http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/ag413/shahayla/GSD1_zps1b7096f0.jpg
http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/ag413/shahayla/GSD1_zps1b7096f0.jpg
Thank YOu !!!


----------



## Shahayla (Oct 6, 2014)

*adding photos to my post above*















I can't seem to do this properly so here goes again:


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am horrible at true critiques, but he sure is a handsome boy!!!


----------



## Shahayla (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank You GSDsar! Please anyone critique, you won't offend me don't worry!!!!!!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm interested to hear what others will say about his coloring. A lot of people here really like a blocky head on a male, I think he looks plenty handsome without it though.


----------



## Shahayla (Oct 6, 2014)

Okay, so head not blocky, thank you. I do so appreciate the input, negative or positive !


----------



## Shahayla (Oct 6, 2014)

Come on People!!!! Give me your honest opinion of the dog!!!!!! Please!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I think he's a cute dog, but his color is very washed out and his forehead doesn't quite have a well enough defined stop, and it's also a bit low.


----------



## Shahayla (Oct 6, 2014)

yes, I agree with you about his head, what about structurally?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd like to see a couple pounds off him.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Can't see the pictures..


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Hard to critique with the shots you have. They don't do him justice. Can you get a straight on side view stacked up.
I think the shot you have shows a young male, sexual featured not well defined. Interesting color but won't fair well in a show ring. Ok withers, good back line, good croup, needs more angulation front and rear. Nice set patterns.

That's all I have. Very hard to see correct angles with the image you have. I think it makes him look more feminine than he is


----------

